# some encouraging results



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Hit the local late night bite a couple of nights ago and after a lot of inconsistency in recent weeks, picked up a couple of nice ones. It was a costly night.....I landed the first one on a Husky Jerk (size 12). One or two casts later, hung up and lost my lure.DANG IT! 
Tied on a Rogue and about half hour later, hit the second fish. Not 2 casts later (not kidding here), hung up and lost my lure.DANG IT! 
Almost like someone was telling me, "Ill let you catch a few fish, but each fish will cost you 5 or 6 bucks!) At that point, Id lost 2 of my favorite lures and was about ready to leave; I tied on an X-rap that Id never used before and decided I would cast it 3 times  LAST cast, picked up a third fish. I loved the feel of the X-rap and plan to focus on it more in upcoming weeks. This may or may not help anybody, but I sped up my retrieve a bit (kept with the twitching, but much less of a pause). Nothing earth shattering here, blue & chrome, clown colors. 

Fish to the far right is a fat 23+" female; fish to the far left is a 24+" male; fish in the middle was just under 21 inches. Didnt weigh them, but Im guessing the two outside fish were somewhere around 5-6 pounds. 

EE


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch  
not cheap,but nice


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

EE what lake were you at? 
Very nice looking eyes for sure! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am upset you did not call me to take the pictures!! i bet it took more then 6 shots!!  Way to go i am with you on the retrieve issue i have done the same since we talked and seems to have triggered a few more hits. A shame the water has shot up on the lakes hopefully fish will be there still. Good Job and keep on keepin on!!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Dang, now that is what i am talking about. Them is 3 nice saugeye you got there.
Something that might that might help you with the snags is a homemade plug knocker, an old spark plug, with the terminal bent up,or a 1 or 2 oz, sinker, with a swivel attached, just clip it to your line, and let it slide down to your lure. works some times.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I take it you were casting from shore. Right ?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

EE i also have been using the X-Raps and really love the action of the lure have had great success with them especially in muddier water. The lure really wobbles and rises very slowly. The feather treble if you see the lure in clear water just breathes and really tempts a fish as the lure is paused or rising. They slam it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin bout Eric. Those are some real beauties. 

I've lost some stickbaits this season but not nearly as many as you & Mike. Someday when the water levels drop we'll have to go "relocate" the most notorious of those lure eating snags .


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hit a couple local areas last night with EE... That guy right now is on FIRE.. 3 casts 3 fish Ohio fish! IT was unreal. I couldn't buy a bite. Thought for sure we were going to have a 30 fish night. Ended up calming down and we never hooked up again. Erik dropped me off and I was locked out of my house, so I decided to head back out to a different lake in the area. Fish were feeding and I ended up with 2. - I will post pictures tomorrow. Both fish were FOs.
Guys, I noticed someone asked what lake. IT DOESN'T MATTER.. seriously. The past month has been so hit and miss that if you find the active fish and they have been stocked in there you will catch them. 
I would say the biggest key is quickening your retrieve. Erik is not pausing, gave me some biology mumbo-jumbo... but it is working. 
Take care, Like I said... Alum, Buckeye, Indian and Hoover are all stocked with Saugeye.... take your pick and just put the time in.
(all fish caught on Husky Jerks, smithwicks) 
Ying


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those are some BEAUTIFUL eyes !! CONGRATS ! !ive seen that before too.... this time of year where a quicker retrieve works better then a slow retrieve. ive caught saugeyes consistently by slow cranking a x-rap throughout the whole cast without pausing at all !!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Party!! Wanted to go but mama had me tied down!! Come on Erik let Ying have a few!!!  Mike glad you went back after them sounds like it worked out!! Sometimes being locked out of house is a good thing!  Like Mike said it is not as much what lake but all lakes if you are hitting them consistently keep doing so but vary your times some seems lately late late night early is working but on some lakes right at dark is best. Vary those retrieves. Just keep chucking them lures those pigs are moving around and will hit it if you are there at right time!! Again great job guys hope to hit it with one of these nights Mike!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Screen door was locked... didn't have a key and figured I would let her sleep awhile.. What a great excuse! LOL


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Screen door was locked... didn't have a key and figured I would let her sleep awhile.. What a great excuse! LOL


 I wasn't gonna touch your original comment with a 10' pole...lol. Figured somebody else would though . 

Nice job on the 'eyes Mike.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck at Hoover? I've heard it mentioned...but havent heard any news of anyone gettin any eyes there. Ive been under the spillway near the island down there twice. Ive been skunked both times. Both times at night...using husky jerks and a few others. I see people down in the same area often.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I've done ok at Hoover in the past - it gets a pretty good run of fish. I think what most people here will tell you is that because of the unusually warm weather, things are hit and miss most places right now. Keep at it, especially after we get some cooler temps, and you'll catch some fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ying6 said:


> I would say the biggest key is quickening your retrieve
> Ying


Saw a school of shad the other day, every one of them was flipping and flopping around on top. This is January! Shad are supposed to be stone cold, and struggiling to move (and survive!).

While the retrieve is important I would say the biggest thing is finding the baitfish...Once you find them the S-eye won't be far behind. My guess is a massive ball of shad was somewhere very close to you all


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

acklac, I felt as though we have already established that a food supply is the most important thing in catching active fish. (I was discussing retrieve... presentation.) 
So, with that being said here are the pictures.
Hoover... is rediculously high. Lot of water for baitfish.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are animals for sure. The last time I went was with pigsticker up to I/L and we got skunked and I lost 3 lures too. But, I know what you mean by fishing faster though. That is the way I fish with the rogues and Jerks all the time. Guys ask me why are you fishing so fast? I tell them that's the way I catch fish. 
But I haven't caught crap this year. Yeah, I know though, I haven't gone fishing that much this year for Saugeyes. Well, my elbow is still broke and they are going to operate on it. So, everytime I fish, it starts hurting from casting.

No excuses, I should go more.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Ying, you dirty rat!!!!! you probably locked yourself out so you could go fish some more.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Eric, are those Mike's piggies from Sat night? Both of you need to back off and let the old man catch a few. I'm hitting the water Thu evening. You & Mike are welcome to join.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish guys, with this cold weather its taking it's toll on these tower lights .I'm getting ready to climb a 300' tower right now. I have been so darn busy at least someine is fishing.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

nope those are Erik's... he is the true rat, 3 different pictures... 3 different trips in a matter of 3 days.. OUCH. counting in 3's.... however I only got 2
ying
Sadly the count for hours per fish is probably still: 20 to 1


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian, I remember you telling me when we fished O'shay that you climb towers, etc. that's got to be pretty bone chilling right now (normally, I guess). A job I couldn't do, that's for sure!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I just got off the tower and it's very very very very cold I am going to try and do some fishing tonight.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Ok my fingers are thawed out now I am thinking about hitting Deer creek or Alum tonight.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some nice fish guys. Surely you jest when you say 20 to 1 ratio of hours to fish. I mean i'd never before caught a saugeye till this year and i've been mostly targeting them for the last 3 months and my ratio is sadly about 17 to 1. I must be getting really patient in my old age because I can't believe i'm out there paying my dues and freezing to just be skunked again repeatedly. In the spring/summer I can catch 15 bass in an hour somedays at the golf course, quarries or Canada. Getting shutout on one of those trips is almost incomprehensible. These saugeye seem to be a different story altogether, at least for me. Hell with my ratio I might as well be going for the big dogs like pike or muskie  .

Can't wait till about April 15th or so when the bass are in heat! :B


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those are some HAWGS for sure !!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well..... I would say Central Ohio Lakes, the hogs.... yes 20:1. Indian Lake, Buckeye Lake, Deer Creek (spillway) - 1:1 or better(for eaters). I guess we are just counting fish over 21. 
Here is an example. I went to Indian, Delaware, Alum and Hoover in one day. Hit every "go-to" spot I could think of... didn't catch a single fish... not 1. I started out around 3:00pm and was home by 1:00am. 10 hours - 0 fish. (travel time included). Do that 2 times and catch one fish worth posting. I guess I need to find different go-to spots! lol
ying


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

You've hit all 4 in 1 day? You're a fishin nut!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Honestly, I think Erik and I hit at least 2 everytime out. If we don't like the way the wind or bait is set up at one lake we will run to another. 
We figure it this way.
Indian is the extreme west, Buckeye is probably our extreme East.
Hit those lakes first and work back to our homes... I have seen guys drive around sit at a spot for 5 minutes and leave. Those guys are looking for a specific situation, when they don't see it they are out.
I have come to the conclusion that if you fish a spot for an hour without a hit.. you have probably fished it too long.
just my opinion.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Usually im a pretty mobile fisherman myself too when im bassin or any fish but saugeye for that matter. Because several have told me to stay put for the saugeyes and just wait them out if you're in a known good spot. Unlike bass they seem to move into an are en mass at certain times don't they?

I'm still learning about those rascals. They are an elusive quarry aren't they?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Ying6 & I scouted some virgin waters from my boat last night to no avail. Wind speeds were predicted at 10-15 but ended up 20-30 making boat control a joke. The 7-day forecast doesn't look too promising .


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Net said:


> Ying6 & I scouted some virgin waters from my boat last night to no avail.......


LOL..........translation: we fished a new spot and it sucked.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The last few trips out for me as well...The Buckeye saugeyes have figered out that Rouges and Husky Jerks are not real. Fished 4 spots at Buckeye last night not even a bump in 4 Hrs. Switched sizes, colors, types, windy side, shallow, deeper,etc..No takers.
This is what's called paying your dues, I'll figure them out eventually!
It sure is fun trying though  I'll be at it again tonight...somewhere!
Maybe a drive to Piedmont is in order...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

EE said:


> translation: we fished a new spot and it sucked.


I like your translation better . Sometimes it's hard for me to turn off the corporate-speak. I can always count on my fishing buddies to yank me back into reality.



> Buckeye saugeyes have figered out that Rouges and Husky Jerks are not real.


Now THAT's funny...lol


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

mushroomman I hate to tell you this,but the saugeye and I had a long talk at Buckeye.They now have your number & game man.I don't have the foggist idea how they got it as I would never tell.I have to fess up though they think minnows & jig combos are safe to hit, again however ,I never told them that either.Good luck at the Peidmont if you go and remember they have that new size regulation on that lake,all saugeye under 24 inches have to be released.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I should have 6 that size in no time over there..just ask Bottomline, he gets them that size all the time at Piedmont


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

weekend report... headed out every night this weekend (with EE). Caught a few, nothing exciting... last night got into a couple EE will post when he gets a chance. I think he took a picture of at least 2 of them from this weekend. Slim, when are you going to venture away from the honey hole and come with us.. for some pigs
12 hours of fishing this weekend, - somewhere around 12 fish... 1:1...that is a better ratio... and we didn't even venture to Indian or Buckeye!
Last thing, I would be surprised if they let water out of Alum for awhile, seems to be pretty good above. Hoover on the other hand is pouring over the top of the dam!
ying


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Ying6 and I picked up a couple quick ones last night, didn't stay out too long.....gotta be careful too, rocks are getting slippery (I nearly wiped out a few times).


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome. How big were the 10 eyes you guys _didn't_ photograph?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

nothing too exciting or I would have made sure we got pictures. Strange thing is that we have been catching the same size of fish throughout each lake... no matter where we fish. 
ying


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess just have not been able to hook up with you guys. But thoght i might get a phone call last weekend  Oh well let me know when next adventure is. Great job guys keep up the good work or fun!!


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Okay...You guys are killing me. My wife bought me two Loomis GLX spinning rods for Christmas and I am dying to try them out. If you need help with the eyes let me know. I've never really fished for them but the muskie bite at cc has convinced me to expand my horizons beyond bass!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, it was cold last night. Fished rocks at two different locations. There seemed to be more baitfish in the rocks last night. I had one hook up and lost it. 
Your Gloomis would snap like a twig on these rocks... trust me. seems like ST. Croix hold up better when dealing with snags.


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

Rocks at alum? hittin em at night or before?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

EE that is a AWESOME pictures of the saugeyes !! CRYSTAl clear, are you a photographer ??? GREAT PICTURE !!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Marbleyes... we have fished, rocks, flats and ramps... alum has been one of the spots and has produced fish, nothing huge but fish.
I haven't fished before dark in two months... exception.. Indian Lake.
ying


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Marble, night definitely produces more for us, but that might not be the case for others. Once we're at one of 4-5 lakes we fish, we'll hit 3-4 different spots until we find them.....nothing is biting or don't see what looking for, we move. 
Hit 3 spots at Alum last night, couldn't find the baitfish no fish for me. :S 
Pretty basic program (jerkbaits, jigs w/twistertails, dragging minnows). 
tcba1987, thanks.....no experience, digital cameras make us all look like pro's (all but Fishslim







).


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

EE are you guys using a boat still are are you on the shoreline.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I cannot help it that i am crossed eyed and blind plus that flash kills my eyes oops camera wrong way again!!  quit picking on me i am proud of that photo sure made that 15" fish look 20".


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL, slim you are right, that was uncalled for............... I can't help it though, everytime I think of you trying to take that picture I chuckle  .......fish with Ying6 and I long enough and we'll give you plenty to chuckle about in return, our trips are nightly adventures in the making (second only to misfit, according to lots of the stories I've read in these forums.........







).

Brian,
it's been bank fishing for us a lot lately, but a couple of weekends ago I had the boat out.....can you believe that? Boat fishing in early January, something wrong with this picture.........now it's back in storage though, winter has arrived.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

but i could not figure out how to take the picture  Blue rouges with steady retrieve and plenty of twitches. Had three bites caught 2 of them. Going to hit some holes at indian tommorrow other then MW. i GOT A FEELING MY HONEY HOLE IS LOADED AND WAITING!! We will see let you know if so and i will have the camera figured out by then!!  Water was really flowing at sillway at indian tonight but nobody was fishing it when i went by it. Was shocked figured they would be loading up in there after all this water.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree slim, I think the holes were ripe for the picking, too bad the WIND WAS HOWLING at 60 miles per hour!









Ying6 & I met up with Fishslim for a few afternoon hours at IL yesterday, been a while since we've been over there and to be honest, probably should have waited a while longer.......we picked up 1 each and these things were cigars! slim lost a nice one at the bank, left his net in the car! We fished jerkbaits and jigs pretty hard, I hooked a fish but lost it early...... nothing after that for a while so I threw out a vibee.... bouncing it back to me and the smallest saugeye I've caught this winter decides to take a bite.....



Net said:


> Awesome. How big were the 10 eyes you guys _didn't_ photograph?


don't normally take pictures of throwbacks (or even a few inches bigger), but this one's for Net...........















http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=21557&size=big&sort=1&cat=500 



had another buddy go back today - beautiful day...wind died down, sunny.......... didn't catch a fish. said he was there with about 15 guys and didn't see another fish caught. Even used his hummingbird remote thing that you can cast out to find depth, fish, etc. and he said he couldn't find a fish mark anywhere....


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went to Alum below the dam yesterday just to see what guys were doing. I have to admit, I can't remember having much luck there when the flow is that high. There is one eddy that is ok, but after that to me it is pretty much a wash. Didn't see anyone with fish and the people I spoke to were skunked as well.
Went over to Hoover, noticed 2 guys fishing... talked to one on the East side. Said the same thing, not sure if anyone has had a decent report from there. Seems that the fish just didn't stack up there either.
Above both dams yesterday looked pretty good, thought about it but decided to hangout at home for a night.
ying
PS, that fish looks HUGE.. too bad you didn't get a picture of mine. Remember I did catch 2!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

lol, you have to LAND the fish to count it......


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Erik you just have to be faster with the camera. Mikes pretty fast at getting those monsters  back in the water. I think i heard the words Your not taking a picture of this fish No Way  !!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Spent a couple hours at spots on Buckeye last night. I fished with Pigsticker and showed him how not to catch saugeyes and also how to foul fishing line by casting into the wind. Not any solid hits for sure a couple maybes. Mostly open water but ice beginning to form around the edges.
Good to meet you Pigsticker, maybe next time the saugeye will cooperate.
Good just to be out fishing


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished yesterday for about an hour. had 2 pick ups, but didn't set the hook. Fished a different way last night, as I was in a totally different location. Used live bait. Cold outside, especially if you are "playing the game".
They are out there.
ying


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats 4 trips with fellow OGF members and 4 times :S . Not that I catch many without you guys either  . That weather last night seperated the men from the boys. Had fun anyways, nice to meet you.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't mind fishing in foul weather...but I do have a problem with stopping to pop the ice out of my line guides after every cast...and losing all circulation in my fingers...little things like that. Some of you guys are certifiably nuts (you know who you are)...lol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ice on the guides.... you have been spoiled this year! Last couple years, I remember doing that almost everytime out. 
Hey pigsticker, got a question... how many hours are you on without a fish?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Popping ice out of line guides is great, especially after every cast. It all depends upon how fast you work the Rogue.

The lakes are never really crowded either, can't understand why when the fish are biting so good  

EXTREME FISHING! That's my name for it!! Last night I had small icicles forming on the first 3 guides, nice thing is when you set the hook on a saugeye they all fall off  Gotta Love It!!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, and when you get to post pictures like you did... doesn't it feel even better. Question for you, did you catch those in a "channe" of that "pond"? Or was it a main lake bite?- that would help me out enough. tonight, I might actually not venture out 10 being the low.. but who knows, those eyes don't care!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't fish the channel till later in the season. I have recently but blanked!
I'm headed for moving water this weekend as I think it'll be frozen over.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Probably about 5 hours without a sure bite. Since the beginning of Dec i've probably been on about 10 saugeye trips and only caught 5 saugeye, 1 sucker and countless shad. One thing to remember though these cold weather trips only last about 1-3 hours for me at the most. Hell, in the summer i'll put in 10 hours days on the water and not even think about it. All ive got to say is "im putting in the work, im not a slacker, I need, I need!" To quote What about Bob.


----------

